# Building new loft in florida



## mcioffi (Oct 23, 2015)

I recently moved to Florida from new jersey and I'm building a new coop out here and suggestions on building a coop in this hot and humidity weather?


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

contact Jose Ochoa in FB and have yourself connected with local champion lofts. I think the best lofts are in Spring hill dubbed as the Belgium of USA


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

mcioffi said:


> I recently moved to Florida from new jersey and I'm building a new coop out here and suggestions on building a coop in this hot and humidity...... Lots of vents and u will be good


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Im from baltimore now living in miami.....I have tipplers and white homers


----------

